

Startup Quote: Peter Shankman, Founder, HARO - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/9696020016

======
raychancc
You can’t make anything viral, but you can make something good.

\- Peter Shankman (@petershankman)

<http://startupquote.com/post/9696020016>

